# How Will You Be Spending Independence Day?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

How will you be spending Independence Day this year? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I "gotsta" work, but I get Friday off, so Ill take it.

This weekend I had the quad up for a couple of hours at night getting some footage of other folks fireworks displays. Ill probably be doing the same on the 4th, 6th and 7th.

Im a bit of a voyeur.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Bout like I usually do. Hoping some rooster licking drunk doesn't set the pastures on fire.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Setting up and shooting off fireworks for the Wisconsin Dells 4th of July celebration.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Working on the property.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Making a blood pickup for a Red Cross blood drive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No plans other than staying off the roads and staying out of trouble.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Resting quietly 







with a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I fancy I might go shoot something.

It will _sound_ like fireworks, but it won't be. ::redsnipe::


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I will go outside and hang up Old Glory, then I will grab a fully prepped and injected pork butt, get the smoker up to temp, and get to cooking. My wife will make up some potato salad and some lemonade then we will go see the Independence Day parade downtown. Then we will come home for lunch and have a nice lazy day until it's time to pull some pork and get our feedbags on. Afterwards we will probably all just watch a movie and go to bed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Big ice filled cooler of Leinenkugel's Summer Shady and a bottle of Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey. Frig is full of brats, dogs and burger and the grille is ready to go. We'll see if I make the fireworks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I "gotsta" work, but I get Friday off, so Ill take it.
> 
> This weekend I had the quad up for a couple of hours at night getting some footage of other folks fireworks displays. Ill probably be doing the same on the 4th, 6th and 7th.
> 
> Im a bit of a voyeur.


that's the least you are ....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

45 people at the house... living the Salt Life!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We'll be "on the mountain", flying Old Glory and the GMB flag, enjoying some quality adult beverages and a fine cigar or two, cooking up some way too thick steaks on an open fire, making some music and welcoming any and all of the "neighbors" that are sure to stop by when they see we're there.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> Malcom Renolds said:
> 
> 
> > I "gotsta" work, but I get Friday off, so Ill take it.
> ...


1. Fixed it for you, I can internet.
2. Not a FIB. LOL.
3. Whats with the personal attacks?










You too Happy??


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Family and friends at our house. BBQ, fireworks, swimming and horseback for the kids.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nothing but chilling at home. May have a drink.. Outdoor cat needs attention as the fireworks stress her out, formerly from Hawaii where its a war zone doing fireworks here.
Other than that, a Hamburger..
But here is some neat history of this glorious day in our country.
https://www.history.com/news/9-things-you-may-not-know-about-the-declaration-of-independence


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will fry some bratwurst, put it on toasted Kaiser rolls, and listen to Rush, Mike G, Dennis P. Then I will watch some movies and fall asleep in the recliner. It's the same old stuff, that I always do.
PS: my front porch looks like a graveyard on Memorial Day, I have 6 American flags hung up; and that is just the way that it is at my house.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I should also mention the inevitable call in because some drunk driver killed someone out for a walk and another call in because some idiot made a sparkler bomb and disemboweled himself. That's what happened last 4th of July anyway. The year before I think it was just a few missing fingers and a drunk who accidentally burned his house down shooting fireworks off the porch. Did I mention that I tend to hate holidays?


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I will probably do virtually the same thing I do every day: hide out as much as possible and wait for society to rip itself apart at the seams. I always expect something major to happen on any American holiday.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I should also mention the inevitable call in because some drunk driver killed someone out for a walk and another call in because some idiot made a sparkler bomb and disemboweled himself. That's what happened last 4th of July anyway. The year before I think it was just a few missing fingers and a drunk who accidentally burned his house down shooting fireworks off the porch. Did I mention that I tend to hate holidays?


Well it COULD be worse, ya could be on duty with the STLFD. They put this out EVERY year... to no avail:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We've got a day planned...

Wake up early, get some tasty grub and head to our small town 4th of July parade.
My kid is riding in it this year!
Afterwards, rest for a few hours and prepare for the evening festivities.

I have 60 burgers and 40 dogs ready to hit the grill come dinner time. We're having a gaggle of guests out for a cookout, swimming, yard games, and eventually fireworks.
As it has been for 242 years now... it's gonna be a great day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> How will you be spending Independence Day this year? :tango_face_smile:


Pfft .&#8230;. show me yours and I will show you mine. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Same as we've done for several years now...…...make up a huge dish or two of food to share & go to the neighbors. It's an all day & half the night potluck neighborhood bash & fireworks show. Then come home & wait for everyone elses fireworks to play out so we can get some sleep, probably around 2am


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Same as the last two years. Working and hope the ED does not fill up with Nimrods who are making home made fireworks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Will be riding with my VVA buddies on a parade float in small town South Georgia.
Our town cancelled the annual fireworks show - the field they use is so saturated from the daily heavy rains they can't get the trucks and equipment in there.

Hopefully our road will be quiet. And no drunken idiots will start a wildfire.
We enjoy peace and dead quiet out here most of the year. Listening to our chickens and the neighbor's cows is all the excitement I really need.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably put a pork roast in the crock pot, minimal water. Pour on some of Slippy's favorite store bought bbq sauce when it's done and, might even give the pooch a little. Then give him some benadryl and go to work. I'll be on vacation the following week though. :vs_cool:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I’ll be at my daughters house with our whole family for a cookout and I’ll turn 56 that day.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Working, just like most years.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

At my GGGGrandpa's Grave in Camp Nelson National Cemetery with a little bourbon...He died in 1864 of Typhus as a Union Soldier. I'll be buried not far from him...not too long from now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm gonna hang up a big 20-foot "VICTORY" banner over top of the barn for all the neighbours who came out to the hearing to complain about our proposed addition. ;-)

We'll have a nice cook-out, go swimming and then go see the fireworks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Family and friends, lager majority have served or still are. We will gather on the farm and spend the day. As we do every year.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh, and I just finished a t-shirt to wear all day:










+10 points to the one who knows where the quoted text is from.
No Googling...
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Clean guns, watch war movies. And I will drink to the patriots who made 4th of July a significant date for both the USA and the Philippines. 

I get to celebrate independence day of 2 countries


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BBQ, Beer, Pool. Going to stay put all day and stay out of the fray. I am off the rest of the week so I will get plenty of range time in. work with some preps and get some things done around the house. Be safe and enjoy!!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, lotsa of different plans here... what ever you're going to be doing tomorrow, please do it safely and in the most enjoyable way possible.
Most of us barely know each other, but we are, in many ways, all family.... and we're all in this together.

Very best 4th o' July wishes to each and every one of you from me and the missus!

-- Ron & Raven --


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I plan on being safely home and inside the wire before sundown when the drunks start coming back from the river or the ocean.
Too many narrow two lane roads in our AO.
I've been sober way too many years to get taken out by an impared driver now.


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ll probably be driving a bus load of blue hairs to the gambling casinos. While they are in the casino I’ll probably go through their stuff and make sue no one brought anything they weren’t suppose to. You would be surprised at th stuff people bring on the bus.

After work I’ll probably go back to work at my side job. I help patrol a skating rink parking lot for people doing illegal stuff like kids drinking.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Oh, and I just finished a t-shirt to wear all day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HBO's John Adams?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> HBO's John Adams?


If they used it, they might have pulled it from the original source.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> If they used it, they might have pulled it from the original source.


I don't know what the original source is...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I fly the flag every day
Put up some banners.
Will spend a quiet day at home, grill some ribs, beans, and my wife's awesome potatoe salad.
Have a cold beer and relax.

Course some neighbors will do that stupid fireworks thing, but---
We must never forget what this day is about!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spending money. How the heck can you go to a 4th of July event with friends and family. have a great time and end up buying a new still in the box AR10 lower. Does this Chit ever stop.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Making homemade ice cream. Vanilla with chocolate, toffee and caramel.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Making homemade ice cream. Vanilla with chocolate, toffee and caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It aint home made if you don't crank it by hand.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It aint home made if you don't crank it by hand.


Tell that to his Momma, she made the cream. Squatch is just the photographer and guest of honor! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

patrioteer said:


> I should also mention the inevitable call in because some drunk driver killed someone out for a walk and another call in because some idiot made a sparkler bomb and disemboweled himself. That's what happened last 4th of July anyway. The year before I think it was just a few missing fingers and a drunk who accidentally burned his house down shooting fireworks off the porch. Did I mention that I tend to hate holidays?


Well, how did it go? Were you called in?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> Well, how did it go? Were you called in?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, no calls in. Fortunately my most experienced Sergeant & Corporals were on last night so they handled everything. Also fortunately it rained off and on all day, which took away most of the fire hazard. Other than your standard 3D's (DUI's, drugs, & domestics) we had a teenager lose his car to a car fire as he tried to shoot fireworks out the window while driving, we had a dad drinking beer and throwing firecrackers lose part of a thumb, and we had a transient break into a house for a shit and shower as well as a general burglary. A good reminder not to leave notes on your door like "Jill, we are at the lake and won't be back until Friday. If you need to get into the house the key is in the patio outlet box."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The closest yahoos setting off fireworks were half mile away, just close enough the wife felt she should go out and sit with the horses.
The noise only lasted ten minutes or so and the Boss Lady said the horses didn't seem overly bothered.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

patrioteer said:


> Nope, no calls in. Fortunately my most experienced Sergeant & Corporals were on last night so they handled everything. Also fortunately it rained off and on all day, which took away most of the fire hazard. Other than your standard 3D's (DUI's, drugs, & domestics) we had a teenager lose his car to a car fire as he tried to shoot fireworks out the window while driving, we had a dad drinking beer and throwing firecrackers lose part of a thumb, and we had a transient break into a house for a shit and shower as well as a general burglary. A good reminder not to leave notes on your door like "Jill, we are at the lake and won't be back until Friday. If you need to get into the house the key is in the patio outlet box."


People crack me up! I'm certain you have many entertaining stories.

The scanner was relatively quiet here. At least when I was around it. We've had a dozen or more church burglaries this past week. Two yesterday. And a few home invasions. Nobody has been hurt yet. There's something about the heat of summer that sets the crime mongers in motion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The closest yahoos setting off fireworks were half mile away, just close enough the wife felt she should go out and sit with the horses.
> The noise only lasted ten minutes or so and the Boss Lady said the horses didn't seem overly bothered.


You were fortunate! It looked like Baghdad across the street from our house last night. I've never seen anything like a few of those devices they set off. At one point I was certain I was seeing live anti aircraft fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The last few years there has been a rash of yuppies moving out here to get out of the cities. As much as that annoys me, there are occasional good points. It rained for a few days, and the ground is pretty wet. Now that will never stop a *******, but yuppies hate mud. And since the yuppies are the ones usually setting off the most fireworks, it was nice and quiet for a change. I heard a few scattered booms, but nothing of significance.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

My wife and I and my grand daughter cooked out and I got beered up. Now, back on the wagon! Back in he day we'd used to cook out and I would drink beer while I cooked. I got the message one day when the wife and came out and asked "How many more beers until it's done?"


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

My neighbor killed his daushound with a firework that goes up and explodes colors. The pipe he had stuck in the ground fell over with a huge firecracker in there. The dog ran over to it and it exploded. I made a joke about cooking hotdogs but that was before I knew he got killed. I thought it just scared him but he died on the way to the vet. RIP Lil’ Tupac


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

It was a good night to finally shoot that dang **** that's been after my chickens. I live in the city, but lots of fireworks cover going down.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. My flags are still up, and they may stay up, until I move; there are six small ones on my front porch. [Maybe the code enforcement Nazis, will bark and whine about them, that is always fun.]
2. Some 16 year old killed himself with a mortar, that he was holding in his hand, when it detonated; and that was how he spent his 4th. That was in Tampa--- home of the simps and the belligerent.

You know, sometimes it is hard to be sympathetic, because the people around here make life hard for everyone.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/Tampa-teen-16-dies-in-fireworks-explosion_169777782


----------

